
All my aliases for 'clear' - nicostouch
collected over the last 3 years<p>alias coear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cledra=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clkear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias ckear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cclear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clea=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleaar=&quot;clear&quot;
alias celar=&quot;clear&quot;
alias lear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias ear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias lcear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cealr=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleat=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cler=&#x27;clear&#x27;
alias claer=&#x27;clear&#x27;
alias clera=&#x27;clear&#x27;
alias ceear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias ciear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clwear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clwera=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleqr=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cearl=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clears=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleafr=&quot;clear&quot;
alias ckearl=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cklear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias flear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clewa=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clar=&quot;clear&quot;
alias CLEAR=&quot;clear&quot;
alias CLER=&quot;clear&quot;
alias vlrst=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cldar=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cldaf=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clewar=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cldr=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cle=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cl=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleaf=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleraw=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleam=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clerq=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleaer=&quot;clear&quot;
alias rclear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clwar=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clefa=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clearo=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clre=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cllear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias llc=&quot;clear&quot;
alias fler=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clearl=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cer=&quot;clear&quot;
alias eclear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias xlear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleart=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clearr=&quot;clear&quot;
alias nclear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clearf=&quot;clear&quot;
alias clearclear=&quot;clear&quot;
alias cleraq=&quot;clear&quot;
======
LinuxBender
Mine corrects display issues if you view a binary file:

    
    
        alias c='reset; stty sane; tput rs1; clear; echo -e "\033c"'

------
carmat
I'm criminal for typos too, so I opted for:

`alias cc=clear`

~~~
nicostouch
So many coworkers said I should just alias c=clear or something like that. I
don't know why... I just have a penchant for typing the full thing :) Badly it
seems.

~~~
LinuxBender
Perhaps because dev machines might use cc for something else. Try \cc and see
if it invokes a compiler.

